# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  >> ماهو الشعر .. أنواعه .. وكيفية كتابته <<

## شاهزنان

ماهية الشعر،انواعه، وكيفية كتابته 

ماهو الشعر::::::::: 

لقد احتار المتخصصون في تفسير ظاهرة الشعر تفسيرا 
حاسما وتحديد تعريف جامع لوصفها يصطلح عليه الجميع 
ويركنون أليه كتعريف حاسم لماهية الشعر وحقيقته ,
حتّى الشعراء أنفسهم فشلوا في ذالك لأنّ الشعر 
وليد النفس ألأنسانيه ذاتها لذا فأنّ كلّ التعريفات
والفلسفات الّتي قيلت عنه ماهي ألاّ مفاهيم فرديه تصوّر
وجهة نظر شخصيه لصاحبها وهي في مجملها رغم
تباينها لا تتعدّى في الواقع السطح لحقيقة الشعر وماهيته
أمّا باطنه وكنهه فلا يزال في مجاهل الغيب. 

من التعريفات للشعر مايلي: 

1- الشعر في ماهيته الحقيقيه تعبير أنساني فردي
يتمدّد ظلّه الوارف في الأتجاهات ألأربعه 
ليشمل ألأنسانية بعموميتها . ( د. احسان عبّاس ) 

2- ليس الشعر الاّ وليد الشعور , والشعور تأثر وانفعال 
رؤى وأحاسيس عاطفه ووجدان صور وتعبيرات ألفاظ تكسو 
التعبير رونقا خاصا ونغما موسيقيا ملائما ,
أنّه سطور لامعه في غياهب العقل الباطن تمدّها 
بذالك اللمعان ومضات الذهن وأدراك 
الغقل الواعي . ( عبدالله أدريس ) 

3- الشعر لغة الخيال والعواطف له صلة وثقى بكلّ
مايسعد ويمنح البهجه والمتعه السريعه أو ألألم العميق
للعقل البشري أنّه اللغة العالية الّتي يتمسك يها القلب 
طبيعيا مع مايملكه من أحساس عميق . 

أما الشعر بمفهومه التقليدي : 
هو الكلام الموزون المقفّى الدال على معنى . 

القصيده: 

هي مجموعة أبيات من بحر واحد مستوية في الحرف
ألأخير بالفصحى وفي الحرف ألأخير وما قبله بحرف أو حرفين
أو يزيد في الشعر النبطي , وفي عدد التفعيلات 
( أي ألأجزاء الّتي يتكون منها البيت الشعري ) وأقلّها 
ستة أبيات وقيل سبعه وما دون ذالك يسمّى ( قطعه ) . 

القافيه: 

هي آخر مايعلق في الذهن من بيت الشعر أو
بعبارة أخرى الكلمة ألأخيره في البيت الشعري. 

البحر: 

هو النظام ألأيقاعي للتفاعيل المكرره بوجه شعري .
وفي الشعر النبطي يعرف بالطرق أمّا الطاروق فيعني 
اللحن لديهم ويطلق تجاوزا على البيت الكامل وبحره ولحنه 
الفرق بين البحر والوزن:
البحر يتجزأ الى عدّة أجزاء 
من الوزن الشعري كلّ جزء يمثّل وزنا مستقلا بذاته 
حيث التام وهو ماستوفى تفعيلات بحره والمجزوء هو 
ماسقط نصفه وبقي نصفه ألآخر , والمنهوك هو ماحذف 
ثلثاه وبقي ثلثه أي لا يستعمل ألاّ على تفعيلتين أثنتين . 

أنواع بحور الفصحى :
بحور الشعر ستة عشر كلّ
مجموعة منها في دائرة عروضيه واحده على الوجه التالي: 

1- الطويل , المديد , البسيط . 
2- الوافر , الكامل . 
3- الهزج , الرجز , الرمل . 
4- السريع , المنسرح , الخفيف , المضارع , المقتضب , المجتث . 
5- المتقارب , المتدارك .


أنواع بحور الشعر النبطي: 

1- الصخري 
2- المسحوب 
3- الهجيني 
4- الحداء 
5- العرضه 
6- السامري 
7- الفنون 
8- المربوع 
9- ألألفيات 
10- الزهيري 
11- الجناس 
12- القلطه 


************************************ 
************************************ 


الفرق بين الشعر النبطي والشعبي: كل شعر خلاف الشعر العربي الفصيح هو عامي شعبي 
... أمّا أذا كانت التسميه بالشعبي تعني أنّه شعبي
من واقع البيئه الشعبيه فهذا خطأ لأنّ 
الشعر النبطي ليس هو الشعر الشعبي. 

( فالشعر الشعبي )

هو الّذي يتكلم بلهجة أهل البلد الدارجه والمتميزه 
والّتي ينطق بها شخص يعرف أنّه من أهل ذاك البلد . 

الشعر النبطي : هو لهجة موحدّه بين كلّ ألأقطار .
وتعتبر لهجة أهل نجد ألأصليه هي الّتي ينبع منها الشعر النبطي . 


أصطلاحات الشعر النبطي: 

القفل: يعني عجز البيت أي الشطره الثانيه من البيت 
وتطلق كلمة القفل تجاوزا على البيت كلّه الاّ انها تعني بالضبط العجز . 
المشد: بكسر الميم والتشديد على الشين مع الفتحه وتعني صدر البيت . 
الطرق: بالتشديد على الطاء مع الفتحه وبفتح الراء أيضا وتعني البحر . 
الطاروق: ويعني اللحن 
القارعه: تعني القافيه 
القاف: يعني البيت كاملا وتطلق كلمة قاف تجاوزا على القصيده كلّها . 
الراحله: وتعني القريحه أو مقدرة الشاعر . 
الأحضار: أي ألأرتجال . 
الشوطار: عدم تسلسل ألأفكار بالقصيده . 
دوس البيت: تكرار القافيه بالشعر المنظوم . 
شاب: أي انتهى وتنطق أيضا شام . 
الفتل: أي أبهام المعنى . 
النقض: فكّ ألأبهام أو أظهار المعنى . 
قصّاد: وهو أقل من الشاعر وهو الهاوي . 
مهمله: تطلق على القصيده ذات القافيه الواحده ,
أي أنّ الشاعر أهمل قافية أول شطره واعتمد قافية الشطره الثانيه وتكون عادة بالهلالي والصخري . 
حورني: الشعر الحورني او القصيده الحورنيه هي القصيده
المكسوره الّتي لايعرف لها وزن ولا بحر . 
بيطار: الشاعر المتمكن . 

********************************************** 
********************************************** 


كيف نسمّي القصيده قصيده ؟ : 

يجب توافر الشروط التاليه في أي قصيده حتى يمكن أطلاق
أسم قصيده عليها: 
1- الوزن 
2- القافيه 
3- الفكره أو المعنى 
4- المضمون أو ألأسلوب: 
أ- ألأسلوب اللفظي 
ب- ألأسلوب المعنوي 
ج- ألأسلوب الجمالي 



********************************* 
********************************* 

كيف تنظم قصيده باللغه الفصحى: 

لنظم قصيدة باللغة الفصحى يجب أن يكون الشاعر ملمّا بما يلي: 

- علم العروض: 
وهو علم ميزان الشعر أو موسيقى الشعر . فهناك صلة بين علم العروض والموسيقى بصفة عامه وهذه الصله تتمثل في الجانب الصوتي . فالموسيقى تقوم على تقسيم الجمل الى مقاطع صوتيه تختلف كولا وقصرا , أو الى وحدات صوتيه معينه على نسق معيّن , بغض النظر عن بداية الكلمات ونهايتها وكذالك شأن العروض . فالبيت من الشعر يقسّم ألى وحدات صوتيه معينه أو ألى مقاطع صوتيه تعرف بالتفاعيل بقطع النظر عن بداية الكلمات ونهايتها فقد ينتهي المقطع الصوتي أو التفعيله في آخر الكلمه , وقد ينتهي في وسطها وقد يبدأ من نهاية الكلمه وينتهي ببدء الكلمه الّتي تليها . 
مثال: 
لا تسألي القوم مامالي وما حسبي 
وسائلي للقوم ما حزمي وما خلقي 

فتقطيع هذا البيت أو تقسيمه ألى وحدات صوتيه أو تفاعيل يكون كالتالي: 
لا تسألل قوم ما مالي وما حسبي
وسائلل قوم ما حزمي وما خلقي 

مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فعلن متفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فعلن 

الكتابه العروضيه: 
تقوم الكتابه العروضيه على أمرين أساسيين: 
1- ماينطق يكتب . 
2- مالا ينطق لا يكتب . 
وتحقيق هذين ألأمرين عند الكتابه يستلزم زيادة بعض أحرف لاتكتب أملائيا وحذف بعض أحرف تكتب أملائيا . 

المقاطع العروضيه: 
يتكون المقطع العروضي من حرفين على الأقل وقد يزيد الى خمسة أحرف . والعروضيون يقسمّون التفاعيل الّتي تتكون منها أوزان الشعر ألى مقاطع تختلف في عدد حروفها وحركاتها وسكناتها وفيما يلي تفصيل هذه المقاطع: 
1- السبب الخفيف: وهو يتألف من حرفين أولهما متحرك
وثانيهما ساكن نحو ( لم _ عن _ قد _ بل _ كم _ ان _ هل ) . 
2- السبب الثقيل: وهو ما يتألف من حرفين متحركين نحو: 
( لك _ بك _ ويع _ ويف من لم يع ولم يف ) . 
3-الوتد المجموع: وهو مايتألف من ثلاثة أحرف أولهما متحرك وثانيهما ساكن وثالثهما متحرك نحو: 
( أين _ قام _ ليس _ سوف _ حيث _ لان _ بين ) . 
4- الفاصله الصغرى: وهي ماتتألف من أربعة أحرف الثلاثة ألأولى منها متحركه والرابع ساكن نحو: 
( لعبت _ فرحت _ ضحكت _ ذهبا _ رجعا _ ذهبوا _ رجعوا ) . 
5- الفاصله الكبرى: وهي ماتتألف من خمسة أحرف الأربعة ألأولى منها متحركه والخامس ساكن نحو: 
( غمرنا _ شجرة _ ثمره _ حركه _ بركه بتنوين التاء في كلّ منها ) . 
وأذا تأملنا الفاصله الصغرى والكبرى وجدنا أنّ كلتيهما تتألف من مقطعين فالفاصله الصغرى تتألف من سبب ثقيل وآخر خفيف على حين تتألف الفاصله الكبرى من سبب ثقيل ووتد مجموع . 

التفاعيل: 
عرفنا أنّ التفاعيل للعروض تتألف من مقاطع وهذه التفاعيل لا تقلّ عادة عن مقطعين ولا تزيد على ثلاثة مقاطع . 
وأذا رمزنا للحرف المتحرك بألف صغيره (ا) والى الحرف الساكن بدائرة صغيره (ه) وشئنا أن ننقل كلا من فعولن ومفاعيلن من ألألفاظ ألى لغة الرسوم تصبح: ااه اه 
كما تصبح مفاعيلن: ااه اه اه 

عدد التفاعيل: 
1- أثنتان خماسيتان هما: 
فاعلن: اه ااه 
فعولن: ااه اه 
2- ثمانيه سباعيه وهي: 
مفاعيلن: ااه اه ا ه 
مستفعلن: ا ه اه ااه 
مفاعلتن: ااه اااه 
متفاعلن: اااه ااه 
مفعولات: اه اه اه ا 
فاع لاتن: اه ا اه اه 
مستفع لن: اه اه ااه 




***************************** 
***************************** 

ماهي مقومات القصيده العربيه: 1
- أبيات القصيده: يجب أن تكون كلّها واحدة في وزنها من جهة عدد المقاطع والتفاعيل فأذا كانت تفاعيل البيت الأول ثلاثه أو أربعه التزمت هذه التفاعيل بعددها في جميع أبيات القصيده . 
2- وحدة القافيه . 
3- التقطيع: ويراد بالتقطيع وزن الكلمات من البيت الشعري بما يقابلها من تفعيلات ويمكن ألأهتداء يوزن البيت باتباع الخطوات التاليه: 
أ- كتابة البيت كتابه عروضيه . 
ب- وضع الحرف ن ( طريقه أحرى للطريقه الّتي سبق شرحها ) تحت كلّ حرف متحرك لايليه ساكن ووضع خط صغير(_)تحت كلّ حرف متحرك يليه ساكن . 
ج- بعد ألأنتهاء من نقل لغة ألألفاظ الى لغة الرموز يقسّم البيت الى تفاعيل لفظيه . 
مثال: 
على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم ...... وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارم 
نتبع الخطوات أعلاه:الشطر ألأول من البيت 
على قد رأهللعز م تأتل عزائموا 
ن _ _ ن _ _ _ ن _ _ ن _ ن _ 
فعولن مفاعيلن فغولن مفاعلن 
الشطر الثاني من البيت: 
وتأتي على قدرل كرامل مكارموا 
ن _ _ ن _ _ _ ن _ _ ن _ ن _ 
فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن 
وبذالك يكون هذا البيت من بحر الطويل .

----------


## سراب الليل

مشكوره اختي على المعلومات 

تحياتي

سراب الليل

----------


## شجن

مشكورة شاهزنان على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## القلب المكسور

مشكور اختي شاهزنان على المعلومات الجيده والمفيده

وعساش على القوه
مع اجمل تحياتي المشوقه 
القلب الصغير والمكسور

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يسلموا خيه 

وأنا راح اثبت الموضوع 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

مشكورة والله على الموضوع المفيد اختي ويسلموووووا

تحياتي

----------


## شاهزنان

مشكوووووووووور سراب الليل عالتعقيب

----------


## شاهزنان

مشكوووووووووووووورة حبيبتي شجن

----------


## شاهزنان

مشكوووووووووووووورة حياتوووووووو القلب المكسور

----------


## شاهزنان

الف الف الف شكر لك يا أمير العاشقين عالمرور على صفحاتي و التثبيت 
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## شاهزنان

مشكووووووووووور شبكة الناصرة

----------


## ahmed

مشكوره شاهزنان على المواضيع المطروحه منك فى هذا المنتدى بصراحه تستحق القراءه

----------


## شاهزنان

العفو ..يا أخ أحمد ..
لكن هذا واجبنا تجاه المنتدى 
كما قال رسولنا الكريم "إذا احب أحدكم أن يعمل عملا فليتقنة"..
صدق رسول الله

----------


## My tears

موضوع يحمل معلومات قيمة .. لـ الشعر .. وكيفية كتابته .. 

ربي يعطيك العافيه .. أخي شاهزنان .. 

وأتمنى للجميع الأفادة ..


مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم .. My tears ..

----------


## ابـ*ـوالعـ*ـز

مشكووووووور  يا شهرنان على هالمعلومات القيمة
وانا من محبي الشعر وبحب اتعلم كلشي عنو

وانا الحمد لله بكتب شعر صحيح نفس القافية ونفس البحر والو معنى وكتبت اكم بيت من تاليفي في المنتدى

ومشكوور كمان مرة على المعلومات

----------


## أسير هواك

الموضوع رائع وجميل وخصوصا انه جمع بين الضديدن الشعر الفصيح والشعر العامي أو ما يعرف بالنبطي او الشعبي ولكن لدي التفاتة وهي حبذا لوكان هناك شواهد على بحور الشعر العربية والشعبية لتعم الفائدة أكثر وأكثر وتتضح الرؤيا للقارئ وربما يحفظها لتكون من ضمن استشهاداته المستقبلية ، ولذا ساضيف بعض البيات التي تعبر عن بعض البحور لتوصيح الفكرة :
1- البسيط : إن البسيط لديه يبسط الأمل ***   مستفعلن فعلن مستفعلن فعلن 
ومن  أبياته  ياحبذا دوحة في الخلد نابتة   ***    ما مثلها نبتت في الخلد من شجر 
2- الطويل : طويل على كل البحور وشامل   **** فعول مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن
ومن أبياته  لخولة أطلال ببرقة ثهمد **** تلوح كباقي الوشم في ظاهر اليد
3- الكامل : كمل الجمال من البحور الكامل *****  متفاعلن متفاعلن متفاعلن
ومن أبياته : إن كتن عندك عبرة تجريها **** فانزل بأرض الطف كي نسقيها
4- الوافر : بحور الشعر وافرها جميل  **** مفاعلتن مفاعلتن فعول
ومن أبياته : أقول لها وقد طارت شعاعا  **** من البطال ويحك لن تراعي

هذا بعض الإيضاح  والبقية تاتي

----------


## بحر الشوق

*يعطيك العافية اخوي...*
*وان شاء الله نرى*
*منك المزيد من الفائدة..*




*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## اسير الهوى

شاهزنان..
يعطيك العافية ودوووووووووووووووم ع القوة...

----------


## عاشق الافراح

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الحلو واتمنى اليك الافضل
تحياتي عاشق الافراح

----------


## الملكــــه

مشكووووره خيتوووووا

----------


## عاشور

لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان هده معلومات جدا مفيدة لكل من يهوى الشعر وكتابة الشعر  واتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والعطاء والاجتهاد ياشرنان  الف الف الف شكر ومحبة

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عافية عالطرح
تحياتي

----------


## سراج الربيعي

مشكورة أختنا الفاضله على الموضوع المهم وخصوصا لمرتادي واحة الشعر 

وأي مساعده تحتاجون وخصوصا المبتدئين بالشعر نحن نستطيع تقديم لهم الخدمة لأنني لاحظت بعض الأخوة يكتبون شعرا ولكن غير موزون وهذا مايعيب ويحسب على طائفتنا بأننا لا ننظم ولا نسبك الشعر الصحيح .

----------


## Abo Wafek

مشكوره اختي يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## ouslimani

موضوع جد رائع ..........فيه معلومات قيمة و مفيدة merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## حسين الحمادي

شكرا ساقراء هذة المعلومات متى سنحت الفرصة

----------

